# Stickers/Labels



## CrazyCabrito (Feb 4, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone can suggest a company for printing generic company labels.  

I had a friend who is a graphic designer create a logo for me, and I have been printing the small avery labels with the Scent of the soap and the ingredient list, but was wanting a more professional looking label with my logo. 

Would like something that doesn't break the bank, but also that does a quality job.  

GO!!!


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 5, 2013)

CrazyCabrito said:


> I was wondering if anyone can suggest a company for printing generic company labels.
> 
> I had a friend who is a graphic designer create a logo for me, and I have been printing the small avery labels with the Scent of the soap and the ingredient list, but was wanting a more professional looking label with my logo.
> 
> ...



I have not used any of these, but I know several soap forum members use http://www.onlinelabels.com.  Also, brambleberry.com offers free downloadable templates for soap, lotion & lip balm labels.  They have a design and you just add your text via hand (pdf version) or typing (Word version). 

Alchemy & Ashes I believe was the last soap forum member I remember talking about her label making.  You could PM her perhaps.


----------

